# Why don't I have a "Music, Photos, and More" menu?



## putty (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm thinking about setting up an Mp3Tunes account for access through TiVo but you need to enter an IP address through this menu which I don't see.

Anyone know the story? TIA.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

I assume because you posted in the DirecTV forum that you have a DirecTV DVR with TiVo? If so, you don't have that menu option because DirecTV doesn't want you to have it. Call them up and let your opinion be known!

E


----------



## putty (Dec 9, 2003)

Grrrr. So you mean there's no way to use any of those services that let you get mp3's and photos from the computer to the TiVo?

Not nice....


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

There are ways to get some of the features, but you have to hack your system to do it.

See the "Underground" section for info!

No one here is very thrilled with DirecTV for withholding the features from us, and many of us (me included) plan to dump DirecTV when the Series 3 TiVo comes out later this year.

E


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that depends
what kind of Dtivo do you have?
is it an R10? or another type of series 2?
if it's a NON R10 Series 2, go to http://mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
and gain happiness.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

etsolow said:


> No one here is very thrilled with DirecTV for withholding the features from us, and many of us (me included) plan to dump DirecTV when the Series 3 TiVo comes out later this year.


And some of us dumped them as soon as the S2DT came out!!!!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

hmmm both of my Series2 DTivo's have that menu.... oh yeah, they are zippered  Thanks again Gunny!


----------



## putty (Dec 9, 2003)

I have an old 40 hour Hughes DirecTiVo box so I assume that it's R10. Time to upgrade. I saw a DirecTivo box at Costco (I don't see it online) that had 100 hours for $85. If any of you know that box would it make this easier to do or is any DTV box going to be a problem?

If only Adelphia didn't suck so bad, I'd consider ditching DTV. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

The old 40 hour DirecTIVO box will work. You have to follow the links posted to make it happen. The newer one at Costco cannot be modified and will not give you the results you're looking for.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Is this what you're looking for?










As stated above, you do _not_ want an R10 (or R15, which isn't a TiVo) if you want those features.

"Borg Sphere Virgin," Gunny? Is that a new type of "love bead"?


----------



## putty (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah that's what I'm looking for, in order to do this:

http://www.mp3tunes.com/cb/tivo_setup/

The box I have is a Highes SD-DVR-40. Is that an R10? If it is, then as I understand the zipper will NOT work. If anyone knows that Costco box, is it a R10?

Now is there a simple tutorial for what R10 means, and what are series 1 vs 2 boxes?


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

The Hughes DVR40 is NOT an R10. The R10's were the last DirecTivo model manufactured, so if the one at Costco really is a Tivo-powered DVR, then it is an R10.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

I have four SD-DVR-40 boxes that I upgraded using this site. If you can burn CDs and you're not afraid to open your computer and Tivo, this will work.

http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php

R10 is simply a model number. The R10s require hardware modifications that the average joe shouldn't attempt.

Series 1 Tivos were the first generation of Tivos. They are limited in capabilities and cannot do music and photos. Series 2 Tivos do have the capability of being upgraded to allow music and photos.

Again...SD-DVR-40 is a series 2, upgradable box.


----------



## putty (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks folks, I got it now. 

I think I'll wait for a vacation so I can spend a few days with this and go with one of these upgrade routes. I'm sure I'll have a bunch of questions then...

Cheers.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Is this what you're looking for?


You're missing "Standby" in your main menu...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> You're missing "Standby" in your main menu...


A button I would never use.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The same patch also gets rid of the useless "demo" things in other menus.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to Vegas and find out


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> A button I would never use.


Some of us still use standby for pass thru...


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI Standby is still available on a hacked, zippered DTivo's - it's was just relocated to the Messages and Setup menu.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> A button I would never use.


Why not? Doesn't it stop recording on the two buffers on a DTivo? That would save on write cycles on the hdd and prolong it's life. Anyone agree? (yes, I realize this has been debated many times, but I never heard a good argument to leave the unit on all of the time.)


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Doesn't it stop recording on the two buffers on a DTivo? That would save on write cycles on the hdd and prolong it's life.


No, it does _not_ stop the hard disk.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> that depends
> what kind of Dtivo do you have?
> is it an R10? or another type of series 2?
> if it's a NON R10 Series 2, go to http://mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> and gain happiness.


Gunnyman, slightly confused...
On your website, you mention that it works w/ Phillips HR10-250 but NOT the R10. But for some reason, I'm thinking my HR10-250 is made by Hughes.

What am I missing?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> On your website, you mention that it works w/ Phillips HR10-250 but NOT the R10. But for some reason, I'm thinking my HR10-250 is made by Hughes.


Mine only says "DirecTV" on it, though I'm pretty sure it is a Hughes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

They were all made in the same factory in Mexico, except the Samsung units which were made in Korea. It doesn't really matter what "brand name" is on the faceplate.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> No, it does _not_ stop the hard disk.


I know it doesn't stop the drive from spinning but I believe going into standby stops the recording of the buffers.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

I just tried this Oboe link, http://www.mp3tunes.com/cb/tivo_setup/ a previous poster mentioned. My TiVo states there's no server at the address they tell you to use, 130.94.123.245. Has anyone else had luck with this?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I can't ping it or tracert it.... According to this it just started beta testing last month. Maybe it went down???


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Arcady said:


> You're missing "Standby" in your main menu...


Correct, except you can slightly modify the "Super Standby" patch (the 2nd of 2 patches) to leave the Standby option on the original menu and still remove the other DEMO junk, which is what I did. All of my menus look stock, except for the HMO (Music & Photos) option, just like "Yog-Sothoth's" menu.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> I know it doesn't stop the drive from spinning but I believe going into standby stops the recording of the buffers.


 Which would accomplish what, beside not having something buffered if it happened to be on and you wanted to rewind it?

If it made sense to go to standby, they would make it easier to do. I know we all think otherwise, but they really do want their customers to be happy.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

dtremain said:


> Which would accomplish what, beside not having something buffered if it happened to be on and you wanted to rewind it?
> 
> If it made sense to go to standby, they would make it easier to do. I know we all think otherwise, but they really do want their customers to be happy.


Like I said earlier, saving the disk from being written to 24/7, I think is a very good reason. If I miss something that MAY be on one of the buffers, oh well.  
I also like the fact that when I turn on the TV it is not on Live TV. My kids are notorious for leaving the volume up way too high.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Like I said earlier, saving the disk from being written to 24/7, I think is a very good reason.


Since you know the drive is running, I'm not sure what you think the benefit of it not buffering is.

Oh well...I don't have to live with it.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> No, it does _not_ stop the hard disk.


but it does greatly reduce the writes to the hard disk...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

dtremain said:


> If it made sense to go to standby, they would make it easier to do. I know we all think otherwise, but they really do want their customers to be happy.


How much easier can you make it. It is only three button presses. TiVo, Page Down, Select.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

rminsk said:


> How much easier can you make it. It is only three button presses. TiVo, Page Down, Select.


Not having to do it. Reducing the writes to the disk is not going to extend its life. Powering up and down the circuitry needlessly, on the other hand, might shorten it.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

rminsk said:


> How much easier can you make it. It is only three button presses. TiVo, Page Down, Select.


Simple, you can put a button on the REMOTE CONTROL like the Sony TiVo which puts them into standby with a SINGLE button press.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> Like I said earlier, saving the disk from being written to 24/7, I think is a very good reason. If I miss something that MAY be on one of the buffers, oh well.
> I also like the fact that when I turn on the TV it is not on Live TV. My kids are notorious for leaving the volume up way too high.


The Tivo is a computer running Linux. If it is on, it is performing r/w on the disk. It's constantly receiving guide updates, indexing the new info, redoing the To Do list with the new information, and a hundred other things related to the Tivo application and the OS.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

rminsk said:


> How much easier can you make it. It is only three button presses. TiVo, Page Down, Select.


How about a one-button press?  Press the STANDBY button on the front panel of the box.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

goony said:


> How about a one-button press?  Press the STANDBY button on the front panel of the box.


Why didn't I think of that?  Now all we need is an eject button for our couches to get us to the box.  Of course now we're back to two button presses.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

goony said:


> How about a one-button press?  Press the STANDBY button on the front panel of the box.


That would be great if the DirecTiVo was not in a media closet that I can not even get into without going outside of my house.


----------



## tpamsam (Aug 23, 2004)

I 've got an R-10 ,can I have acessto the music, and photos option screen on my showcases.? Is this possible. I also have a series 2 d-tivo upstairs, is it possible for that one to have acess?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

tpamsam said:


> I 've got an R-10 ,can I have acessto the music, and photos option screen on my showcases.? Is this possible. I also have a series 2 d-tivo upstairs, is it possible for that one to have acess?


the R10 - not without a PROM mod. The other - check the underground.


----------



## JDUNLAP1 (Jun 15, 2006)

I was dumb enough to buy an R-10 before I found out about this 'upgrade process'. Does anyone know if there are any plans to have an upgrade for the R-10's? I have the Instantcake for it, but I would like to add the home media option and the pictures an music.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What "upgrade plans" are looking for?? If you can do or find someone to do for you the PROM mod then you can do the hacks.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

JDunlap - your unit was purposely 'locked' so you can't hack it without extensive resoldering of a new PROM. I'd recommend buying a non-R10 series2 from eBay if you really want those features.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tpamsam said:


> I 've got an R-10 ,can I have acessto the music, and photos option screen on my showcases.? Is this possible. I also have a series 2 d-tivo upstairs, is it possible for that one to have acess?


The cheapest and easiest thing to do is sell it on ebay, and buy one that is hackable. You can get one for $75 with s+h on ebay or a refurb from Weakness.com


----------



## fsck_101 (Apr 9, 2002)

Also note that a Zippered DTivo will get you the "Music and Photos", but not the "Music, Photos, and More". The latter I believe is the 7.x version of Tivo software, and not available for DTivo.

So that mp3tunes thing? Looks like it won't work even with a Zippered DTivo.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Why do people get so worked up because they can't get all of the features available to TiVo owners?

When you get a D* DVR, you are NOT buying a TiVo. TiVos come from TiVo Inc., and cost more per month to own. They have features that D* do not offer, plain and simple. Just because a DirecTV DVR happens to have TiVo software on it does NOT mean it's a TiVo and there is no god-given right to have all the features that TiVo offer!

The Zipper is a great tool and gives you a lot of the things that are desireable, but it is still a hack.

A DirecTV Receiver with TiVo service is designed with a purpose in mind - to provide DVR functionality to D* users. Be satisfied with it or hack the box, but don't come here whining because TiVo can do this and that, but your D* box can't!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

UPDATE ON THE "STANDBY" DEBATE:

I read that some people have noticed faster transfer rates between an HR10-250 and a computer during the process of e* shows.


----------

